# Somewhat Urgent: Suddenly, Neons



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning everybody~

Something dire has suddenly come to pass. Backstory: My friend got a betta last week, in a bowl but happily agreed to get a proper home/heater/filter/whole shabang after I mentioned it to her.

Today she randomly shows up on my doorstep holding a betta cup. I look inside and there are SIX neons in there. I freaked and told her that I had no room for them, as I only have small tanks. She mentioned that she had gotten 6 for herself as well, but I know she only has a 5 gallon for her little lady and that she wanted to give me a "present". (She's new to fishkeeping so I wasn't as angry as I would have been)

Fortunately, I was doing a water change in my 3 Gal, so as to not freak themselves out I just acclimated them into it and put them in, much to HongBo's dismay. He first just started trolling them, by pretending to school with them and check them out, but soon turned into him thinking it's an AYCE buffet. I pulled him out because he's easier to catch, and put him into my 0.5 Gal QT tank.

Two neons have died in the past hour (probably due to transportation), so I took her back to the random store she got it from and they REFUSE to take it back from us, even with a receipt... I don't know why but I'm pretty sure the dude would have called the cops if we insisted. I even went to my local petsmart and they (rightly so) also refused to take it (potential disease, etcetc.)

So I've now got four neons, they're actually doing fairly well in my 3 Gallon (they're eating and schooling, no outcasting yet) and they're busy with their pecking order right now. 

My main concern is HongBo, I feel terrible putting him in the 0.5 Gallon, even though he doesn't mind. I honestly don't really want to buy any more tanks or kritter keepers (they are actually expensive in Canada) unless I have no other choice.

Is there anything I can do?

My tanks are:
- 0.5 Gal, 3 Gal, 5 Gal

Fish in question (current home):
- 4 neon tetras (3 Gal)
- Male Betta (0.5 Gal)
- Female Betta (5 Gal)

EDIT: Before anybody asks, for some reason her neons are totally fine T.T...she probably has a really passive female because I KNOW Lin and HongBo will eat them for lunch


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh God, HongBo is pouting at me from inside his box T__________T


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I have no clue what to do  Hopefully somewhat that does will come help you.... D:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you divide the 5 gal. and put the male in there? That might work. 
I dunno how your female and male would do in a divided tank, but it's an idea.  ...maybe? haha.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@frogi: Thanks T_T <33

@YLG: I was thinking of doing that, however last time when I asked if I could do it for the summer, a few members said that, not only is having a divided tank a risk in itself, but dividing with females is risky too because of...hormones or something passing through the divider X_X

I'll have to do the makeshift divider if I can get others to confirm that it will be okay.



FORGOT TO ADD: All 3 tanks are heated properly so nobody is freezing to death. HongBo is busying himself with a bubble nest because I don't have any "caves" tha will fit into the 0.5 gal


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

@bahamut Your welcome!

I am thinking of what would be good to suggest... thinking...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> @YLG: I was thinking of doing that, however last time when I asked if I could do it for the summer, a few members said that, not only is having a divided tank a risk in itself, but dividing with females is risky too because of...hormones or something passing through the divider X_X


O__O; Whaaaa? The only risk of dividing a tank would be if the male/female somehow got to the other side... -__-; Hormones would only make the male want to spawn = him possibly jumping over the divider. I divided my 5 gal with my two boys and just put some plants in front of it. They stayed on opposite ends. lol.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well yes essentially they would try really hard to jump over because of the hormones lol, that's what I meant to say, sorry XD;


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, it should be fine if you lower the water down to about 3" or so. Bettas can jump high, but not that high. lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's REALLY odd that they refused to take the neons back. x: kinda fishy right there, and not in the good way. mark that store, as a "go at your own risk". >3>

uumm..... could you pick up a 10 gallon off Craigslist, or from a pet store? that'd be better for the Neons, imo, and HongBo could have his 3 gallon back. x:


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Aaah, the joy of friends!!!!!!. What a predicament ;(
I' m still a newbie on my first tank so can't offer much inspiration, you could try offering them on here, the amount of members someone must know someone who would be grateful for a few freebies.
Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have housed males and females in the same tank (with a divider of course!!!) many many times with no problems. Some of the girls don't even seem to notice. I would see how it goes and if it doesn't work, try finding the neons a new home via craigslist or something like that.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Luimeril: Yeah I know...I've never been to that store before in my life, I normally go to Petsmart :S...as much as I would love to get a 10G for them, I simply have no more room physically and electrically. Even if I did I think my family will have something to say about it >_>

@ScarlettAngel: LOL I would but most members are from the US meanwhile I am in Canadaaaah

@Doggyhog: I think I'm going to have to grab a divider then and just leave the neons in the 3G, they are more active and happier now that I took HongBo out, XD;

As for Craigslist, I know most of the time it's legit, but I'm pretty scared of strangers, and if my parents found out that I met up with someone via craigslist they would be P*SSED. And no, going with a friend or even an army won't fix that, lol  *pathetic*


Thanks for all you guys' help, I will continue to watch this thread for any new ideas...looks like I have to go out to get materials for the DIY divider ;A;


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Well, if you could get a 10G essentially you could divide a small portion for your male/or/female or in half, and let whoever is left out of the divided section to be with the neons, of course include plenty of hiding places etc.. And then put the 3G/5G/.5G in storage and keep them for emergencies, then you'd only have one tank? Wouldn't have to worry about space or anything really. 

And if you're family asks say 'this is a good thing, I'm putting all my tanks into one, saving space, electricity etc..'


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Nymmers: Interesting thought. How difficult would it be to move (i.e. move house) with that kind of set up without stressing the neons? I know I could just put the bettas either back into their cups with a heat pad...the neons looked so terrified in my friend's betta cup X_X

Also, I would also instead get a 20Long, split 5 for HongBo...would 15 be enough for 4 neons and sorority?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

If you can keep them housed in your set-up currently, even temporary while you get things set up that'd be fine. When you switch them to the new tank just aclimate them like you would if you'd bought a new fish, Moving is always stressful, maybe consider some tubberware w/ lids, they'd be bigger than a better cup but not as heavy as an aquarium for moving house.

20G Long is plenty of room for him and a sorority, just make sure you have PLENTY of hiding spots, life plants are helpful esspecially for cycling the tank. Probably 4-5 females would be fine with your neons, but you should put your neons in first. They are not very agressive and don't claim territories really, but at least let them find all the hiding spots first.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah it's just that I'm only living in this apartment because I go to school here. My parents live in a different country right now and if I graduate (next year this time maybe) I don't want to be all: LULZ I GOTS AN ENORMOUS TANK HAHAHA WHAT DO I DO?

I don't even know if my next home will allow for it, hehe


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Well when I transported my cichlid tank from our previous house to our current one, I bagged all of them up, emptied 3/4 of the tank, and took that time to do REALLY good cleaning of the gravel etc. 

When I got them home I filled it back up with slightly warm water, and used water conditioner then let it sit with them floating around for about an hr before letting them go, they were stressed but I didn't lose anyone.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, I could probably handle that, it's just that I don't know where I am going...I could be going to a proper house or an apartment that gets antsy with anything larger than a gallon


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Technically unless its in the contract stating No cats/dogs or fish tanks over blah blah, birds hamsters etc.. There isn't much they can do. 20G isn't really all that big.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just curious, when you took them back to the original store, they wouldn't take them back, or they wouldn't refund?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

That is true, but my current rent just says "No more than two of the same species of pet" so you can't have 5 dogs or 100 gerbils, etc. I technically go over with "fish" but it's not like they will know. Knowing about 5 dogs is much more obvious.

I will definitely keep the 20 Gal in mind. So far my friend is having success in her 5 gal...maybe I can ask if any of my friends have an extra tank I can borrow for now >_<, then get a divider later


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

the worry with male/female in one tank divided, is the female becoming eggbound, which often kills them


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello~ We have finally solved our problem...

Unfortunately 2 neons died in the process but all 9 remaining ones from the original 12 have found a nice home X_X...we both ended up giving both our schools of neons to my aunt who has a 20 G for them. She was kind of upset at us but oh well X_______X


----------

